
Why Some People Think 2+2=5 - Reedx
https://www.popularmechanics.com/science/math/a33547137/why-some-people-think-2-plus-2-equals-5/
======
sfgweilr4f
2+2=5 for large values of 2.

(Calculus and limits revision mid-semester back in the old days. It was funny
at the time. You had to be there. Probably.)

